# Mixing Eigenmanni Piranha



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I have looked around for some info on this, found a thread of somebody who might try it but haven't actually seen any results. Is is completly out of the question to mix them, or is it possible?

I might have the chance to order them at 2.5" and I have a 75gallon. I don't want a super small fish in one big tank so if they can't be mixed I will not bother ordering one.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

One member has done a Serrulatus Shoal... which he called Eigenmanni...

From the looks of it, he was very successful at it - but he had a 10 foot tank, which was shared with a huge Rhom (using a divider)...

I have kept a few Eigenmanni's... and they look nothing like the "Eigenmanni" that was shown in the cohab.

So to answer your question - you will have to try to find out - but I don't think a 75G is good enough (IMO).

I will try to find that thread...

Here's the thread - see post # 77:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=183836&st=60










This thread also has an attempt:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/176170-eigenmanni/page__p__2261822__hl__%2Beigenmanni+%2Bshoal__fromsearch__1#entry2261822


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.eigenmanni, just like the complete humeralis group, is still a problem species. Has been moved between the Serrasalmus genus and the Pristobrycon genus several times.
And since Pristobrycon usually is less agressive towards each other than Serrsalmus species, it might be possible to cohab them....


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well the first shoal looks good, the second attemp I think it might have worked if that one hadn't died (atleast it wasn't killed)

They are 30$ ea or 25$ea for 2-7 and 20$ea for 8+

Not sure If I will try it..


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Make sure they're not serrulatus. I have seen a few serrulatus being sold off as Eigenmanni.

This is what the Eigenmanni should look like (red variant):










Which is what all mine looked like. Keep us posted! It's something I've always wanted to try, but never had enough space.

Here's a juvie shot:


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I would be getting them online so there is no way to tell for sure if its the right species, but I can always sell if they arn't the right ones.

If I do try this, I put the tank temp low, lots of plants/cover, and maybe a few small fish for them to chase around?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Where you getting them online? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Spencer Jack, heard some good things about them on the local forums. Did you see my question about how to set it up though?

"If I do try this, I put the tank temp low, lots of plants/cover, and maybe a few small fish for them to chase around?"


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

> "If I do try this, I put the tank temp low, lots of plants/cover, and maybe a few small fish for them to chase around?"


I always like some natural plants in my tank, although I don't think it's really necessary. I would keep it more open though, to avoid territorial fights for hiding places.

I would definitely add about 10-20 small tetras in there, and keep the tetras stocked to help ease aggression.

My Eigenmanni's always gave a hard time eating non-live, so it might be a good idea to have some fish in there with them.

Make sure the tank is properly cycled, because from my experience, keeping Eigenmanni's alive are even harder than keeping Manueli. The slightest change in water conditions can kill them.

Keep a hospital/backup tank available and cycled, to remove any if damaged so that they can recuperate and be re-added.

Probably a good idea to ping "Gigante Piranha" and "Tensa" to ask them about their setup and what worked best for them.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks! One of the filters on the 75 is cycled and the other is on its way, it currently has 6 baby cichlids and 1 larger bumblebee, I would remove those though. I will setup a hospital tank too I was planning on doing that anways, and I will PM them asking for some advice, thanks!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Keep us all posted please! I am certainly very interested in this.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Will do! How many do you think is a good number to start with? I would like to spend 100$ or less.. so 4 or less I'm hoping. Will probly order them soon


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd say at least 3... so 4 would be a good start...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds good, I will get 4 along with some cheap tetras. I presume guppies would not work because they are alot slower than tetras and would get eaten faster?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that guppies might be too small - unless the Eigenmanni are around 1-2.5 inches...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

It says 2.5" + I will just buy some red eye tetras from the lfs because they are on sale.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Well the first shoal looks good, the second attemp I think it might have worked if that one hadn't died (atleast it wasn't killed)
> 
> They are 30$ ea or 25$ea for 2-7 and 20$ea for 8+
> 
> Not sure If I will try it..


only the one died.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Can we see pix of your 2 that are still alive? I should have said IME, but I thought that was obvious.

Thanks for chiming in Tensa. Anything you can offer in terms of advice on having this work out?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I pmed Restricted about some tips. if anyone really wants to try they can pm me even if i dont post on the site i respond to pms. but the best dithers are cons as long as they are not too large. keep the temp cooler 76ish. moderate cover and keep things as stable as possible by not moving decorations. only other difference is mine are yellow eigenmanni so collection point was a little different which may or may not of been a factor. those are the main things. i dont have any pics and the tank they are in is impossible to get pics from. sorry guys.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well only one died but you seperated them after so no more could die. But I don't think I am going to try this, I have the chance to get african snakeheads so I am going to get one of those.

All the advice and help was appreciated and I will do it in the future, but I don't wanna risk it right now, especially since school is starting soon and I will not be able to tend to the fish as much


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol i put them back together they have been living happily for some years now. i just never updated the thread. only like 3 people know about the fact they have been together so long. i am very careful not to change things. water changes are done but no redecorating or anything like that.


----------

